# Homesteading Partners Wanted



## TrueGrit

My wife and I are planning on buying/establishing a self-sufficient homestead in the next year (more or less). We have saved enough to buy a small acreage and perhaps put a yurt or small cabin on it. We'll do this if necessary, but would prefer to find a few other like minded people to partner with on a larger parcel. There has to be other people out there like us who want to get off grid but just don't have enough saved to do it right. If this is you, let's talk.


----------



## Sonshine

Might help if you told people where you are located.


----------



## Sourdough

Why do you want to be "Off The Grid?........?????


----------



## TrueGrit

Sonshine, we're living in South Florida but want to relocate. Tennessee, Kentucky and Missouri are our top choices but we're open to other states. We like these states for their climate and affordability. 
Sourdough, our goal is to become as self-sufficient as possible and being 'off the grid' to us means producing our own energy as well as our own food.


----------



## mamaof3peas

We love Oklahoma, so many like us here, we are working for the same goal


----------



## sunny225

TrueGrit said:


> Sonshine, we're living in South Florida but want to relocate. Tennessee, Kentucky and Missouri are our top choices but we're open to other states. We like these states for their climate and affordability.
> Sourdough, our goal is to become as self-sufficient as possible and being 'off the grid' to us means producing our own energy as well as our own food.


We're in southern Missouri. We've got 40 acres covered in hard woods with a creek as one of our boundaries. Would really like some help up here with like minded folks. Our goal is to get as self sufficient as possible. Not off grid yet but are working toward it.
PM me & we'll talk. Time is short. When do you plan to do this move?


----------



## bsflower13

We have been looking at Tenn to do the exact same thing. We want a bunch of like minded people but all with our own space. Maybe like a group barnyard that we all share in the work with. Let me know we can talk. Find me on FB and send me a pm Brenda Snyder

http://realfoodfreedom.blogspot.com/


----------



## steve73

TrueGrit said:


> My wife and I are planning on buying/establishing a self-sufficient homestead in the next year (more or less). We have saved enough to buy a small acreage and perhaps put a yurt or small cabin on it. We'll do this if necessary, but would prefer to find a few other like minded people to partner with on a larger parcel. There has to be other people out there like us who want to get off grid but just don't have enough saved to do it right. If this is you, let's talk.


We live in Illinois and we've been saving for the past year now.Were looking at Tennessee,lowtax/semi inexpensive and yes definetly off grid.Want a house and a small farm/agriculture and to eventually make some income from it.I have thought about getting some more people friends or family but they dont think the way I do.Lets shoot ideas back and forth we might learn something.I've done my research.Steve73


----------



## steve73

bsflower13 said:


> We have been looking at Tenn to do the exact same thing. We want a bunch of like minded people but all with our own space. Maybe like a group barnyard that we all share in the work with. Let me know we can talk. Find me on FB and send me a pm Brenda Snyder
> 
> http://realfoodfreedom.blogspot.com/


We live in Illinois and we've been saving for the past year now.Were looking at Tennessee,lowtax/semi inexpensive and yes definetly off grid.Want a house and a small farm/agriculture and to eventually make some income from it.I have thought about getting some more people friends or family but they dont think the way I do.Lets shoot ideas back and forth we might learn something.I've done my research.Steve73


----------



## thestartupman

I am trying to buy about 80 acres in MO for the same purpose.


----------



## Worknman

We are in Ct planning to make a move ourselves. Looking at different states, we know here is not the place to be. I'v been viewing a few forums and joined in when I was reading here what I was thinking.


----------



## acde

Your very own Walnut Grove.


----------



## sunny225

We have a homestead in MO, 40 acres. Just moved here last March. Had to build a barn & a shed & add onto the house. Still managed to grow some vegs in the raised beds. 
We plan to add chickens, rabbits, greenhouse, etc really soon.
We've come to realize that if one of us is down, the plan don't work as well.
Having a group would be a big help.
Time is short. If you're serious about working together to survive what's coming, shoot me a PM.


----------



## sunny225

Also go check out www.preppergroups.com
You can post on there if you're looking for a group to join up with or if you want others to join up with you.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Was working on this myself, but then job loss  So now almost back to scratch. Still have some of my critters (chickens, goats, lop rabbits, couple of horses) but am renting. My mother(she is in Illinois) and I are hoping to get a place here together since she is retired and I work here as a school bus driver. Still all the farm work falls to me and sometimes I just get exhausted. She and I are looking at a place with about 8.5 acres just not sure if she will be able to get financing for it...


----------



## cindilu

Do people actually do this, buy land and try to set up homesteading together as a group? I am curious about this and would like to know more.

There is land for sale in Oregon, cheap and out a ways from the rest of the world so to speak, with different plots for sale. I am looking in that area but never thought of doing or trying it with a group? It would make sense, but I am curious how it is done?


----------



## Nomad

cindilu said:


> Do people actually do this, buy land and try to set up homesteading together as a group? I am curious about this and would like to know more.
> 
> There is land for sale in Oregon, cheap and out a ways from the rest of the world so to speak, with different plots for sale. I am looking in that area but never thought of doing or trying it with a group? It would make sense, but I am curious how it is done?


Check this out. The idea has been around a long time.

http://directory.ic.org/iclist/geo.php

Nomad

I just noticed there are 81 such places in Oregon.


----------



## cindilu

OH wow, okay, so I guess it can and is done. Well in that case I am looking at KFalls Oregon area and have found cheap land. Now just to find some folks who would be willing to want the same outcome. 

Thanks for the reading and information.


----------



## sunny225

Nomad said:


> Check this out. The idea has been around a long time.
> 
> http://directory.ic.org/iclist/geo.php
> 
> Nomad
> 
> I just noticed there are 81 such places in Oregon.


Those groups I looked at on that site sound like socialism/communism to me.
I think a true 'partnership' would be totally different than those "communities".


----------



## blooba

sunny225 said:


> Those groups I looked at on that site sound like socialism/communism to me.
> I think a true 'partnership' would be totally different than those "communities".


I'm sure there maybe a few listed that aren't all that bad but I would be very worried and proceed with caution.


The biggest thing I would be worried about is difference in opinions with your "leader"(owner of the land) We all know some ppl can have very big egos esp. those who want to be a "leader"...lol

I tend to like having like minded neighbors that help each other rather than that kind of setup because if he doesnt like what i am doing he can mind his own business, unlike this setup which you could be "expelled" from the community.

So your best bet is to find a like minded community and meet your neighbors before you purchase your land.


----------



## grandma12703

Agree with blooba! IMO if you are really homesteading, like minded neighbors who own/rent their own land is a much better idea than sharing land. If they are like minded then they will help each other out when needed including sharing when they have extra and viceversa. "Leader" is a scary word to me when it comes to "homesteading." Proceed with caution!


----------



## grandma12703

BTW sourdough, off grid means different things to different folks. MY DH and I both work jobs but love our little cabin in the woods. Solar energy, wood stove, very little antenna television, it's just a really exciting way to live. No secrets or mysteries here just wanting to go from a fast paced life to a simple enjoyable one.


----------



## cindilu

All of those thoughts have been swimming in my head since last night when I first started looking into the link. The closet thing that seems to match my own needs would be the once in Eugene Oregon and they are in the process of setting up. I plan on driving up there and talking with them and getting a better feel for what they are wanting to do and why. I can also understand the need to be a free agent so to speak and all for my own reasons. I am a single mama and it would be easier to do a project like this with other people even if that means hooking up with some girls, not in that way, but someone that is in it for the same reasons why I am wanting to take this project on.


----------



## TrueGrit

It's good to see other people on here with similar interests and as the original poster of this thread I'd like to take a few minutes to address a couple of the more recent concerns posted. 
First, you must do your due diligence before joining any group or IC. Americans have been forming ICs for over 40 years and for innumerable reasons. Whatever ideology binds them together must be known, whether it's religious, environmental, political or whatever. Make sure you get to know them and their intentions before you make any commitment. You don't want to learn after you've uprooted your life that you've joined a religious cult or anti-government revolutionary group. 
Second, be sure to get deeded ownership of any land you may purchase with a group. Common ownership of land sounds a bit idealistic but if a group votes you out, you're out. 
This second point reminds me of a group I came across in Kentucky. A group of 5 couples with their children decided about 10 years ago to 'get off grid' and live a simpler life of homesteading and micro farming. They purchased about 125 acres. They paid the extra expense to have the land legally divided into 5 equal portions and each couple had their own deed to their own land even though much of their property was dedicated to common use such as the garden, pastures, woods, barns, etc. After 10 years they're still together and thriving. One of the reasons to which they attribute their success is private ownership. They know as neighbors they have to live and work together to make it work. 
Remember, use common sense, get to know the others in the group very well, and if you invest any money towards the purchase of real estate get a legal deed to your portion just in case.


----------



## Studhauler

steve73 said:


> Were looking at Tennessee,lowtax/semi inexpensive and yes definetly off grid.


Tennessee doesn't have low taxes. They have about 10% sales tax on everything including food and clothing. They do have no tax on earned income.


----------



## TrueGrit

Studhauler said:


> Tennessee doesn't have low taxes. They have about 10% sales tax on everything including food and clothing. They do have no tax on earned income.


I believe the reference was towards low property taxes. Compared to where I live (South Florida) the property taxes in rural TN are pocket change.


----------



## steve73

My fault I did mean property tax but I didnt fully explain. I like that idea of joint deeds or the breaking up of property but keep as a common use.Now lets say a family after a while decides off the grid living is not for them and decide to sell would their be a stipulation in a contract that says maybe that they would first have to give the community a chance to buy the land at a fair cost since we all helped develope the land.Things like this should all be in a contract with a few other things im sure.


----------



## Fowler

cindilu said:


> OH wow, okay, so I guess it can and is done. Well in that case I am looking at KFalls Oregon area and have found cheap land. Now just to find some folks who would be willing to want the same outcome.
> 
> Thanks for the reading and information.


I have this kind of set-up, it's called family......LOL


----------



## JimB

TrueGrit said:


> It's good to see other people on here with similar interests and as the original poster of this thread I'd like to take a few minutes to address a couple of the more recent concerns posted.
> First, you must do your due diligence before joining any group or IC. Americans have been forming ICs for over 40 years and for innumerable reasons. Whatever ideology binds them together must be known, whether it's religious, environmental, political or whatever. Make sure you get to know them and their intentions before you make any commitment. You don't want to learn after you've uprooted your life that you've joined a religious cult or anti-government revolutionary group.
> Second, be sure to get deeded ownership of any land you may purchase with a group. Common ownership of land sounds a bit idealistic but if a group votes you out, you're out.
> This second point reminds me of a group I came across in Kentucky. A group of 5 couples with their children decided about 10 years ago to 'get off grid' and live a simpler life of homesteading and micro farming. They purchased about 125 acres. They paid the extra expense to have the land legally divided into 5 equal portions and each couple had their own deed to their own land even though much of their property was dedicated to common use such as the garden, pastures, woods, barns, etc. After 10 years they're still together and thriving. One of the reasons to which they attribute their success is private ownership. They know as neighbors they have to live and work together to make it work.
> Remember, use common sense, get to know the others in the group very well, and if you invest any money towards the purchase of real estate get a legal deed to your portion just in case.


 
I think this is the way it should happen as the way described here. I also think you should know the people so you dont end up with crazies in the group that could harm the group. Personnally I would and if asked of me it would be ok to show a background check so your not unwittingly harboring a convict or pedophile or something. I also like the group buying so larger pieces of land can be bought and the subdivide to shares according to what you can afford. And like minded people can work together without traveling large distances. I maybe looking to make such a buy and will be moving to tenn. in the near future


----------



## BarbadosSheep

TrueGrit said:


> It's good to see other people on here with similar interests and as the original poster of this thread I'd like to take a few minutes to address a couple of the more recent concerns posted.
> First, you must do your due diligence before joining any group or IC. Americans have been forming ICs for over 40 years and for innumerable reasons. Whatever ideology binds them together must be known, whether it's religious, environmental, political or whatever. Make sure you get to know them and their intentions before you make any commitment. You don't want to learn after you've uprooted your life that you've joined a religious cult or anti-government revolutionary group.
> Second, be sure to get deeded ownership of any land you may purchase with a group. Common ownership of land sounds a bit idealistic but if a group votes you out, you're out.
> This second point reminds me of a group I came across in Kentucky. A group of 5 couples with their children decided about 10 years ago to 'get off grid' and live a simpler life of homesteading and micro farming. They purchased about 125 acres. They paid the extra expense to have the land legally divided into 5 equal portions and each couple had their own deed to their own land even though much of their property was dedicated to common use such as the garden, pastures, woods, barns, etc. After 10 years they're still together and thriving. One of the reasons to which they attribute their success is private ownership. They know as neighbors they have to live and work together to make it work.
> Remember, use common sense, get to know the others in the group very well, and if you invest any money towards the purchase of real estate get a legal deed to your portion just in case.


This would be a wonderful way to do things! Private ownership of your own piece of land makes all the difference in the world. I can see where there would still be a LOT of things to work out in advance (work load sharing, etc) but it could be done. For instance...I'd love to have a couple of dairy animals. But the thought of having to milk them twice a day is daunting. If that work load could be shared amound several people, I'd love to do it! I may see about getting a milk cow co-op started up here.


----------



## dirtman

risky business. We tried this once in the last 60's (yea, I'm old) and once in the 70's. Always conflicts. Someone always knows better about what should and shouldn't be done and the division of labor is never equitable. You are better off forming a co-op and sharing tools and swapping excess foods. You don't need alot of land if you can't afford it. You just have to be smart with the land you can get.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

TrueGrit said:


> Second, be sure to get deeded ownership of any land you may purchase with a group. Common ownership of land sounds a bit idealistic but if a group votes you out, you're out.
> This second point reminds me of a group I came across in Kentucky. A group of 5 couples with their children decided about 10 years ago to 'get off grid' and live a simpler life of homesteading and micro farming. They purchased about 125 acres. They paid the extra expense to have the land legally divided into 5 equal portions and each couple had their own deed to their own land even though much of their property was dedicated to common use such as the garden, pastures, woods, barns, etc. After 10 years they're still together and thriving. One of the reasons to which they attribute their success is private ownership. They know as neighbors they have to live and work together to make it work.


This is the best option. I know of a similar situation where some of the original families in the cooperative sold off their parcels and everyone else was still protected. 

Have all the details of subdivision/access/easements hammered out BEFORE closing. Know of another situation where family members bought a big parcel together with plans of later subdivision....only to find out natural resources regs had changed they couldn't.


----------



## gateach

My husband and I are currently saving for a farm and would love to find someone with similar interests/goals to be neighbors with, either by purchasing a large tract of land and dividing it or finding several properties adjacent or close to one another to facilitate the sharing of tools, skills, food, gardens/greenhouses, etc. We currently live in GA but would like to relocate to WV, TN, KY, or VA; however, would consider the mountains of AK, MO, NC, PA or NY. We would like to have at least 40 acres with 5 acres pasture/garden/home area and the rest wooded. At least 2 water sources is a must not including public water. Eventually, we would like to be completely off-grid and self-sufficient as far as food, power/heat, and water are concerned. That's our ultimate goal anyway. We are both hard workers and currently have a few dairy goats. We would also like to raise chickens and rabbits as well as having a nice sized garden. 
While we are saving, (hopefully will have enough by the end of 2012) we have been practicing our skills. I've had a raised bed garden for a few years now, have learned how to can, have made butter, laundry soap, ice cream, hand soap and plan on making goat-milk bar soap this year. I have also learned how to make jelly and pasta and made my first full-sized quilt this year as well. I would love to get a few fiber goats and learn how to spin as well. We both are very handy with a gun and I have just started volunteering at the local wildlife rehab center to learn how to care for injured animals. My daughter who will be joining us is studying to be a vet tech in case we can't get our animals to the vet. I have been caring for our goats for several years now and have experience with difficult births and other goat related illnesses. My husband is a mechanic and can fix anything with an engine. Both my husband and I served in the military; he was military police and I was a weapons' instructor. Upon retirement he became a mechanic and I taught high school for 17 years. We are both in our mid-40's.
We are very quiet and enjoy a quiet, simple life and can't wait to get further out in the country with more land! We would love to communicate with like-minded individuals/couples even if it doesn't lead to us becoming neighbors! It would be nice to have like-minded friends! Also, If we do sound like the kind of people you might want to be neighbors with please drop me a line!


----------



## masterJOY26

I agree that there are many potential problems to sharing land, but there are a lot of benefits to being a part of some sort of community of like-minded homesteaders. My boyfriend and I live in an apartment in Louisville, KY right now, so we have only prepared for homesteading so far through research. However, we want to make a big change when he returns from a deployment in late 2013. We plan on buying 15-20acres in (hopefully) Kentucky or Tennessee. We want some pastureland, woods, and reliable water (not city) and we hope to get off grid eventually. We want to be primarily or totally self-sufficient. When you consider everything that will need to be done, self-sufficiency is quite a hefty goal for two people. It would be ideal to have some sort of community that would allow some specialization (maybe one person grows grain, another can work metal, another sews, etc.). I'm very interested in being a part of a like-minded community which puts liberty and supporting your neighbor above some sort of head-homesteader bureaucratic system. This may be too lofty a goal itself, but I hope it is one day realized. Sharing labor and information can be invaluable in the venture of homesteading.


----------



## reneeearle

I live in Michigan on 15 acres, with goats, rabbits, chickens, and would like to add some steers and pigs.. already have a double wide, could add another home on the property...


----------



## gonegreen

I am new to joining here but have browsed for a couple years. I would definitely be interested I in being a partner!


----------



## RW kansas hogs

You should think about Kansas as your new home, Missery gets so humid in the summer its nasty. Nothing better than a 90 degree day with 90% humidity.


----------



## sunny225

RW kansas hogs said:


> You should think about Kansas as your new home, Missery gets so humid in the summer its nasty. Nothing better than a 90 degree day with 90% humidity.


well, folks think Missouri is humid, and maybe it is, but we came from south Mississippi last year & you can definitely tell the difference between the 2. So far, it's been rather nice up in these Ozark hills. :runforhills:


----------



## Dreamspinner

Hi True Grit! We might have what several of you are looking for... if a few of you throw in together, you could hit the jackpot with our place.... ( we have to move due to severe allergies related to the warm climate here... I know, how cruel!) We have 46 ac. for sale... includes: the entire valley, with road frontage to the front and rear, 2 driveways already in, fenced and cross-fenced for pasture animals, some barbed-wire, some woven wire.... one-double sided barn, one smaller barn/milking shed, 100x100 chemical free garden plot, 12x70 greenhouse, 3 year old producing orchard with pear, apple, apricot, and red plum, grape arbor, foundation for an additional 12x16 building/greenhouse, poultry housing and pens for 4 separate groups, chicory-ladine clover feed plot, hay trailer storage, over 100 wild plum trees scattered throughout the property, acres of blackberries, multiple wild medicinal herbs, elderberry trees, scattered mature peach and apple trees, 465' deep well, 40x60 all metal with concrete floor-shop building, 12x40 tractor shed, root cellar excavated and footers in, but needs walls/roof finished, small 8 ac woodlot, fenced lagoon sewage pond, 6 bedroom/3 bath 2 story 2x6's home, with[ 3 kitchens, 7 decks, 1 screened room, large 12x40 art studio w/den, landscaping with pond/perennials/paths/fencing, wood heat, propane backup, piped for propane up and down, shop building roof will make a great rainwater collection system, ]... This is a working farm at present, and we raise sheep, angora goats, vegetables, fruits, herbals, and raw milk products... you can find our listing on ic.org, we are under "Ancient Artisans Village" We, the owners are the only family presently living here. It is a "BAM!" hit-the-ground-running place for any large family or group of folks who want to have something already running and in place. We are asking 245K before we list... after that, it will go to 275K... We are located 20 minutes south of Rolla, MO, 2 hours to either STL or Springfield... our home number is on the IC listing, you can contact us through there...


----------



## edcopp

Generally speaking "Like Minded" people have a few problems. They hope that a group will solve their problems.

They have little or even no money to put into the pot. They are willing to have others provide an unbalanced amount of the cash.

Ownership of land is often a serious problem, down the road. The communes of the 70's and the 80's are a good example of that. A friend of mine now retirement age is attempting to sort one of these deals now. A 35 year old venture where he put up at least 75% of the cash going in. Others put up a little, very little. There are up to 20 names on the deeds, and other claimants on the property.

The concept was to divide the land in certain ways. The tracts were stepped off etc. Nothing was recorded and nobody would think of wasting money on a lawyer to get advice.

Many buildings were started, and some completed. Some are ready to be torn down. Some are not exactly where they should be located as per long ago verbal agreements. 

Some of the originals have moved on. At least one can not be located. Some have had children and the children have also had children ALL have an interest.

All except one person agree (sort of) on the dividing of the land. The one who does not agree wants to make a killing because his part is worth more than any of the others (his opinion). His house which wold not pass code of any kind, may be about 60' over the property line, but the line is not there. 

The original purchaser who has the most equity has serious heart problems, and has gone on medicaid, so now the federal government has an interest in this settlement (a big one).

The bottom line here is that all the people who have an interest in this property, or think that they do; Have come to find out that a lot of folks are in the bed with them.

This sort of thing was very common in the 70-80's "Like Minded" land projects. Look around and see how many were successful and are still in operation. You will find very few.

IMHO it would be better to have 3 acres bought and paid for, rather than a 1/36 th "Undivided Interest" in 200 acres M/L Subject to a bunch of liens, and claims of all types.

Find some folks who have been there and done that to talk to (it will pay you well).


----------



## Pony

sunny225 said:


> well, folks think Missouri is humid, and maybe it is, but we came from south Mississippi last year & you can definitely tell the difference between the 2. So far, it's been rather nice up in these Ozark hills. :runforhills:


We're pretty pleased in the Ozarks, too. I kinda feel a little irritated when people put MO down, calling it "misery" and such. What's the sense in that? 

The land here is gorgeous. It has texture, and GREEN, and the breezes are lovely.


----------



## lamoncha lover

Pony said:


> We're pretty pleased in the Ozarks, too. I kinda feel a little irritated when people put MO down, calling it "misery" and such. What's the sense in that?
> 
> The land here is gorgeous. It has texture, and GREEN, and the breezes are lovely.


I think I would love Missouri...everybody go there instead of going to TN. Tn isn't that good.:>)


----------



## HDRider

Nomad said:


> Check this out. The idea has been around a long time.
> 
> Intentional Communities Listed by Country and State or Province
> 
> Nomad
> 
> I just noticed there are 81 such places in Oregon.


I visited that website. I wonder if such things work?? How could such like minded people find each other and then exist harmoniously??

I live the American dream. Good job. Good wife. Two good kids, almost grown now.

Like some others, I wonder if a group could work together, for their mutual betterment and peace of mind and Earth??

Just seems like someone always tries to take advantage of whatever situation however they can.

Maybe my time on this Earth has ruined my sense of others....


----------



## HDRider

Pony said:


> We're pretty pleased in the Ozarks, too. I kinda feel a little irritated when people put MO down, calling it "misery" and such. What's the sense in that?
> 
> The land here is gorgeous. It has texture, and GREEN, and the breezes are lovely.


Missouri is a beautiful place. Have you ever been to Big Springs?

Big Spring (Missouri) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## unregistered168043

I can't believe how many homesteaders here are in Missouri. I never would have thought of Missouri as being such a mecca for self reliant types. Not sure why because I've never been to Missouri but it must be nice.


----------



## DryHeat

> I visited that website. I wonder if such things work?? How could such like minded people find each other and then exist harmoniously??


Actually, I also looked over that listing a few days ago. I looked at a few states where I, or DW, have lived or have friends, or have visited B&Bs. An *awful* lot of the listings screamed "pie in the sky" ... unrealistic and sure to fail, or described as "reforming" obviously after some sort of ongoing debacle. One that I showed DW as an example of an intentional community that looked like it was actually working was a setup in Lawrence, KS, not at all agricultural, rather a college town location.


----------



## Elevenpoint

HDRider said:


> Missouri is a beautiful place. Have you ever been to Big Springs?
> 
> Big Spring (Missouri) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/QUOTE
> 
> Big Springs is the largest in Missouri, not sure how far you are from Mammoth Spring at the Missouri/Arkansas border? Twenty miles north of there is Greer Spring, the second largest in Missouri....these three springs daily flow combined is enough water for every person in the United States to have 2.5 gallons per day.


----------



## Pearl B

edcopp said:


> Generally speaking "Like Minded" people have a few problems. They hope that a group will solve their problems.
> 
> They have little or even no money to put into the pot. They are willing to have others provide an unbalanced amount of the cash.
> 
> This sort of thing was very common in the 70-80's "Like Minded" land projects. Look around and see how many were successful and are still in operation. You will find very few.
> 
> IMHO it would be better to have 3 acres bought and paid for, rather than a 1/36 th "Undivided Interest" in 200 acres M/L Subject to a bunch of liens, and claims of all types.
> 
> Find some folks who have been there and done that to talk to (it will pay you well).


 I wouldnt be surprised if most of these things work out that way. Nothing well defined. Inequitable work divisions,etc.


----------



## HDRider

elevenpoint said:


> HDRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri is a beautiful place. Have you ever been to Big Springs?
> 
> Big Spring (Missouri) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/QUOTE
> 
> Big Springs is the largest in Missouri, not sure how far you are from Mammoth Spring at the Missouri/Arkansas border? Twenty miles north of there is Greer Spring, the second largest in Missouri....these three springs daily flow combined is enough water for every person in the United States to have 2.5 gallons per day.
> 
> 
> 
> Been to Mammoth a million times. Been trout fishing Spring River since I was a toddler (long time ago).
> 
> Mammoth Spring national natural landmark state park lake & river in north Arkansas - Arkansas State Parks
> 
> People looking for cheap land, independent minds and low taxes should look around Hardy, Evening Shade, Ravenden Arkansas and all around that area. Plus, these areas have lots of rocks for building!! My uncle was a rock genius. He took rocks and built a perimeter fence from about one to three feet high, filled it in with humus and soil and built a garden to feed kings, and his queen. Those people were as independent from "the system" as one could reasonably be. Not much money, but were richer than any millionaire I have met.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pony

HDRider said:


> Missouri is a beautiful place. Have you ever been to Big Springs?
> 
> Big Spring (Missouri) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


We've not been there yet, but it's only a couple counties over. 

I want to get out to Dawt Mill, and also want to do some floating down the river near there. 

This place is fantastic, and I'm looking forward to exploring. 

Also want to meet up with folks. Thinkin' about a gathering this summer here at the new place. SO many HT'ers in the area, it would be a shame not to meet up and have a picnic.


----------



## yarrow

HDRider said:


> elevenpoint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been to Mammoth a million times. Been trout fishing Spring River since I was a toddler (long time ago).
> 
> Mammoth Spring national natural landmark state park lake & river in north Arkansas - Arkansas State Parks
> 
> People looking for cheap land, independent minds and low taxes should look around Hardy, Evening Shade, Ravenden Arkansas and all around that area. Plus, these areas have lots of rocks for building!! My uncle was a rock genius. He took rocks and built a perimeter fence from about one to three feet high, filled it in with humus and soil and built a garden to feed kings, and his queen. Those people were as independent from "the system" as one could reasonably be. Not much money, but were richer than any millionaire I have met.
> 
> 
> 
> we live about 14miles north of Mammoth Spring/Thayer (on the MO. side).. it's a beautiful area..and YES.. we have rocks, big rocks, little rocks.. all sorts of rocks LOL.. we are on top of a hill and have a great view, both of the *mountains* to the south and westward (a screened in front porch, perfect for sunset watching)..... we've been here 8years.. I can't imagine ever moving away..
> 
> susie, mo ozarks
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike CHS

Not trying to hijack but hopefully my question will add to the thread. With all those rocks in that part of the state, how is the grazing and gardening conditions?


----------



## cindilu

Darntootin said:


> I can't believe how many homesteaders here are in Missouri. I never would have thought of Missouri as being such a mecca for self reliant types. Not sure why because I've never been to Missouri but it must be nice.


It does seem like all of the homesteading types are back East. You sure don't hear of as many on the West Coast.


----------



## Pony

Mike CHS said:


> Not trying to hijack but hopefully my question will add to the thread. With all those rocks in that part of the state, how is the grazing and gardening conditions?


There are a LOT of grass-fed beef farms around here.

Gardening is fine. You just learn to move the rocks as you go along. 

We got lucky. DUN installed some very nice raised beds. The area next to those beds wasn't all that rocky when Nick roto-tilled it. The tiller still looks okay. LOL!

The soil is VERY healthy: loads of nutrients, nice tilth. But you do have to move some rocks (and some are bigger than others).


----------



## HDRider

Mike CHS said:


> Not trying to hijack but hopefully my question will add to the thread. With all those rocks in that part of the state, how is the grazing and gardening conditions?


It varies, the more rocks the less the land costs, and the more work you have to move the rocks. They make great walls, fences, houses, sheds. One trick I saw with my uncle is to take a piece of woven wire, fill it with rocks layering in mortar. Makes a great fence post.

A lot of my family there were masons and were truly artists with rocks. Another uncle built a big arch (difficult) and hung a yard swing. Nice to look at.

I saw people cover their double-wide with rocks, or just skirt them. Rocks can make a house trailer look more rustic.

Some places have lots of rocks.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks to both of you. I was raised in the Bootheel and we are starting to look for a place in southern Missouri or northern Arkansas to move to next year and had been wondering about tillable land there. Looking at the real estate ads it does seem like you get a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## rickfrosty

dirtman said:


> risky business. We tried this once in the last 60's (yea, I'm old) and once in the 70's. Always conflicts. Someone always knows better about what should and shouldn't be done and the division of labor is never equitable. You are better off forming a co-op and sharing tools and swapping excess foods. You don't need alot of land if you can't afford it. You just have to be smart with the land you can get.


I am falling in love w/the idea of a 100+ acre hardwood lot that may or may not , (will be shown corners soon), have a perfect place for a retreat/farm (yes, a bit of a doomer). Price is good - they will owner-finance. Tax not bad.
I have been looking off & on for partners for several owned properties I have here in safe corner of safest state (ME), but nothing is really ready for farming (other than big garden, rabbits & chickens), really need to find female partner to make solid base first.
I have studied what is needed for a long time, have good ideas & know pretty much what to do. If it's my land I will pretty much call the shots, but that is not to say that I don't make mistakes, or that I'm always right. Will propose, listen, then decide.
As to partners - what I want is long-term, hopefully friends for life. If I depend on good partners I must treat them well, make sure they don't feel too thwarted. If we are not all happy together, then after the worst times perhaps there will be a lot of places & opportunities for folks who want to move on.
Land I'm looking at is just down out of these mtns. for a little longer growing season - has firewood for life for plenty of people & plenty to sell - growing well after softwood cut several years ago. 
Has nice drive up the bank off 2 lane blacktop w/power & a huge place where DOT dumped & levelled many thousands of yards of fill from road project, so great, great place to get started, a lay-down yard, a place to build initial (maybe temporary housing), garage/workshop/storage lockup. Gate the road at bottom of drive.
Along the road on the land is a fairly high bank, so no one can see anything on the land from the road, also good chance for heavy duty fencing, warning devices there so baddy people can't get up on the land easily.
Very, very defensible, all in all. Surrounded by other huge wooded properties.
If our money will become hugely, cripplingly inflated, then why not invest in 100 acres of firewood that will always be in demand here & go up in value ?
I would love to harvest this w/a couple of draft ponies & make a farm at the top of the land w/my excavator & ponies/pigs/goats. Build an earth-sheltered house or 2 (easily used for fallout sheltering too).
No zoning in this township - last census says 410 residents. 15 mi. from a bigger town w/state college, ag stores & nice farmer's market - a pretty 'greeny/hippy' town which also has all Walmarts, KFC/TacoBell/VIP auto, radio shack, etc. etc. & good hospital - Tractor Supply Co. - a very helpfull county extension service for all ag questions.
And hardly any crime - ME rated safest state !
Not too far from little resort village where I now live to get odds & ends of work - still have all construction skills, tools & equipment.
I have about 4-5 sources of $ each month, so will have time to work the land & build stuff/farm. One monthly check will pay mortgage on land, then I get a balloon pmnt. in 3 yrs. to pay balloon on land so no debt again.
Well, gone on long enough - anyone interested ?


----------



## sisterpine

Rick, I wish you the very best of luck. I don't want to live in Maine so I will stay in AZ and do the best I can.


----------



## Tabitha

33 gateach, you sound like common sense. I wish I had some neighbors like myself. Planned communities have worked for centuries, namely Catholic Orders. Ora et labora. You need definite rules that everybody adheres to. Tight organisation would be essential. A friend of ours thought he would do something of the sort during the hippy aera. Evtl he kicked all the freeloaders out. 
we would like to have some people here to help and learn, apprentices or the like, we have private lodging for them, room and board for a certain amount of work, while you learn the basics of homesteading. 

I am all for planned communities. The right people each doing their own thing, we can't all do everything, would be nice to have certain experts, helping each other when needed, developing a small local economy. Villages of ages past worked on that model. We need a guy around here who would repair small engines, for instance, our chainsaw has been in the shop for over 6 weeks. 
I hate to have to get haying equipment.


----------



## tarbe

sunny225 said:


> well, folks think Missouri is humid, and maybe it is, but we came from south Mississippi last year & you can definitely tell the difference between the 2. So far, it's been rather nice up in these Ozark hills. :runforhills:


Yup...it's all relative.

I was up at our place in Ozark county last year over Labor Day. Locals were screaming about the weather, mid to upper 90's. Felt normal to me!


Tim


----------



## ChantelLenore

rickfrosty said:


> I am falling in love w/the idea of a 100+ acre hardwood lot that may or may not , (will be shown corners soon), have a perfect place for a retreat/farm (yes, a bit of a doomer). Price is good - they will owner-finance. Tax not bad.
> I have been looking off & on for partners for several owned properties I have here in safe corner of safest state (ME), but nothing is really ready for farming (other than big garden, rabbits & chickens), really need to find female partner to make solid base first.
> I have studied what is needed for a long time, have good ideas & know pretty much what to do. If it's my land I will pretty much call the shots, but that is not to say that I don't make mistakes, or that I'm always right. Will propose, listen, then decide.
> As to partners - what I want is long-term, hopefully friends for life. If I depend on good partners I must treat them well, make sure they don't feel too thwarted. If we are not all happy together, then after the worst times perhaps there will be a lot of places & opportunities for folks who want to move on.
> Land I'm looking at is just down out of these mtns. for a little longer growing season - has firewood for life for plenty of people & plenty to sell - growing well after softwood cut several years ago.
> Has nice drive up the bank off 2 lane blacktop w/power & a huge place where DOT dumped & levelled many thousands of yards of fill from road project, so great, great place to get started, a lay-down yard, a place to build initial (maybe temporary housing), garage/workshop/storage lockup. Gate the road at bottom of drive.
> Along the road on the land is a fairly high bank, so no one can see anything on the land from the road, also good chance for heavy duty fencing, warning devices there so baddy people can't get up on the land easily.
> Very, very defensible, all in all. Surrounded by other huge wooded properties.
> If our money will become hugely, cripplingly inflated, then why not invest in 100 acres of firewood that will always be in demand here & go up in value ?
> I would love to harvest this w/a couple of draft ponies & make a farm at the top of the land w/my excavator & ponies/pigs/goats. Build an earth-sheltered house or 2 (easily used for fallout sheltering too).
> No zoning in this township - last census says 410 residents. 15 mi. from a bigger town w/state college, ag stores & nice farmer's market - a pretty 'greeny/hippy' town which also has all Walmarts, KFC/TacoBell/VIP auto, radio shack, etc. etc. & good hospital - Tractor Supply Co. - a very helpfull county extension service for all ag questions.
> And hardly any crime - ME rated safest state !
> Not too far from little resort village where I now live to get odds & ends of work - still have all construction skills, tools & equipment.
> I have about 4-5 sources of $ each month, so will have time to work the land & build stuff/farm. One monthly check will pay mortgage on land, then I get a balloon pmnt. in 3 yrs. to pay balloon on land so no debt again.
> Well, gone on long enough - anyone interested ?


Still looking?


----------



## ChantelLenore

sunny225 said:


> We have a homestead in MO, 40 acres. Just moved here last March. Had to build a barn & a shed & add onto the house. Still managed to grow some vegs in the raised beds.
> We plan to add chickens, rabbits, greenhouse, etc really soon.
> We've come to realize that if one of us is down, the plan don't work as well.
> Having a group would be a big help.
> Time is short. If you're serious about working together to survive what's coming, shoot me a PM.


Still looking for help?


----------

